# How is it built?



## RosyIvory

*"Saklımdasın"

I know that the original verb is **"Saklamak"  where **"Sakl" is taken from, but other than that I don't know. all I know is that **"Saklamak" means "hide" what about the rest of the word and where the rest of the verb has gone?*

Can you help me please?


----------



## Rallino

I'm going to ask one thing.

What?! xD

"Saklımdasın" doesn't mean anything. Are you sure it's not "Aklımdasın" ?


----------



## RosyIvory

Well, this is how Erdal Güney pronounced it and how I read it in the lyrics. Besides it's the name of the song


----------



## macrotis

It seems to be a neologism invented by the lyricist. The formation is correct, but I couldn't think of another example in the same vein. From *saklamak*, to hide:

_saklı_: hidden (in Turkish there's no clear distinction between a noun and an adjective: an adjective can also be used as a noun. That's what happens here.)
_saklım_: my hidden
_saklımda_: in/at my hidden
_saklımdasın_: you're in my hidden (meaning _you're hidden in my secret place_.)

As Rallino pointed out, it's formed like _aklımdasın_: you're in my mind, but I'm not sure it's correct Turkish.


----------



## erhan327

"...
Özlüyorum seni, zamanla barışamadım
Geçip gidiyor ömrüm günlere doyamadm
Ucum yok bucağım yok
*Saklı-m-da-sın* ey yar haberin yok
Yıllar geçti sönmedi ateş
Yanıyorum ey yar haberin yok
..."

You are at my hidden..
Hmm, author doesnt mention what he means by "my hidden ..." 
considering the context, it is possible to probably he means his heart.
Lyrics express how much he misses her. 
In following lyrics he expresses "sitem" (some kind of reproach against her) too.


----------



## TheHereticSon

"_Saklımdasın_" can be correct for literature such as poems but not ordinary conversations.

And yes master form of this verb is: "Saklamak"
It seems he wanted to explain she is still inside of his heart after years. You can image his heart as his hidden side.


----------



## RosyIvory

Thank you all for your help


----------

